# Logistik Unicorps



## IntlBr (22 Apr 2006)

I'm a Primary Reservist - been in for over seven months now, and am looking to gain access to the Logisik Unicorps website.  When I asked at the OR at my unit, they told me that I didn't need to worry about it just yet, but I would like to get some PT gear off the site.  So is there another way of gaining access without going through the unit?  Thanks!


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Apr 2006)

Go back to them (your chain of command) and request access in the form of a memorandum.  Once it's on paper, you may get a better response.  A verbal request may have just gone unanswered due to someone's laziness (not yours: theirs)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2006)

Just go here and register. http://www.logistikunicorp.com/


<Added>
I think you have to have at least one year in to get items from Logistiks


----------



## chrisf (22 Apr 2006)

You can access it pretty much from day one.

Further, the PT gear they have is nothing fancy, just grey shirts and grey shorts. Not really worth ordering unless you're hard up for grey shirts.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Apr 2006)

You can access the site, only after you have been entered in PeopleSoft, by your OR. If you can't register, your OR hasn't input you, go talk to them.


----------



## IntlBr (22 Apr 2006)

Hmmm.... So I need to be in for a year to be able to buy PT strip?  The CF never ceases to amaze me! ;D


----------



## armyvern (22 Apr 2006)

IntlBr said:
			
		

> I'm a Primary Reservist - been in for over seven months now, and am looking to gain access to the Logisik Unicorps website.  When I asked at the OR at my unit, they told me that I didn't need to worry about it just yet, but I would like to get some PT gear off the site.  So is there another way of gaining access without going through the unit?  Thanks!



Recceguy is right. Your Unit OR needs to build your SN and stats into peoplesoft as that is the computer program that your Logistik info is migrated from before you can access the site. Even though your initial issue is done by clothing stores (who orders from Logistic on your behalf) you are still entitled to free exchanges of your items for the first year without using your points which is also done by clothing stores...after year one is completed you start 'exchanging' using Logistik and your points. Pretty much during your first year of Service....see Clothing Stores.

This is because personnel undergoing their first year in the Military are normally undergoing numerous weight fluctuations due to career training (and sometimes are still young enough to experience growth-spurts upwards instead of width-wise!!).

Vern


----------



## armyvern (22 Apr 2006)

Deleting double post...too weird.


----------



## armyvern (22 Apr 2006)

IntlBr said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... So I need to be in for a year to be able to buy PT strip?  The CF never ceases to amaze me! ;D



Not exactly...if you are "required" (and therefore entitled) to wear it...you will be issued it by clothing stores as part of your initial issue during your first year of service. If the grey PT strip is not mandatory dress for your Unit/course PT periods...you will not be issued it. That really doesn't seem that amazing to me.


----------



## IntlBr (22 Apr 2006)

Fair enough, I've just found the whole getting-kitted process to be rather comical, several people on my BMQ didn't have various pieces of kit (t-shirts, fleece) because they "were not qualified for it".  The Course WO didn't seem to agree, so they were kitted-out rather promptly after that.


----------



## armyvern (22 Apr 2006)

IntlBr said:
			
		

> Fair enough, I've just found the whole getting-kitted process to be rather comical, several people on my BMQ didn't have various pieces of kit (t-shirts, fleece) because they "were not qualified for it".  The Course WO didn't seem to agree, so they were kitted-out rather promptly after that.


Must be LFCA... :.

QL3 or Ph 4 qualified until fleece, gortex and most Clothe the Soldier entitlements kick in...so if you got it don't complain...your lucky. I know an awful lot of Reg F guys who are done BMQs and still waiting.


----------

